# Feeding Schedule



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been feeding Gryff in the morning and and around 6:00. Lately, he hasn't been eating in the morning. I've been picking his food up 20 minutes after I put it down and put it in the fridge for later.

He usually gobbles it right up when I give it to him later, around 4:00. 

Is it okay to only feed him once a day (in addition to the nibbles he usually gets around lunchtime i.e. a bit of whatever I am having)? When I grew up with big dogs, we only fed them once a day.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How much are you feeding him?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know exactly. He has a relatively small bowl. I line the bottom of it with dry food and then put wet on that and mix it together to fill the bowl. The wet food I have been giving him is Beneful prepared meals (about 1/3 container). I'm not married to this brand, but he does like it.

Gryff has never been much of an eater.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I just started feeding Tucker once a day because he often would not eat one of the two meals a day I offered him. We recently took a car trip & by feeding Tucker at night only kept him from vomiting during the car ride during the day and he would eat every bite of his food. I decided to continue feeding him once a day after our return home. He gets 1/3 cup of kibble and 1/4 cup of canned food around 4:30 to 5 p.m. and eats it all. So far this seems to be working out well for him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been told by several vets that IN GENERAL small breeds do better with two meals a day. That said, if a dog just won't eat a second meal, I guess he's trying to tell you something. Maybe he doesn't need it!

It sounds like you may be feeding Gryff more than he needs. I think it's important to figure out exactly how much he IS eating, so that you can adjust up or down as necessary. Why don't you try measuring, and cut down what you give him until you get to the point that he's actually eating it up. When you know that amount, if you feel he is getting thin you can increase it, if he's getting chubby you can decrease it. 

Of coruse, you may find that once the puppy arrives, Gryff starts eating like a champ. Kodi was a picky eater until he spent a few weeks with a friend who has several dogs while I was out of the country. A little competition (even if it's just perceived... he was actually in his ex-pen with his food, so the other dogs couldn't really take it!) works wonders on the appetite!:biggrin1:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Isabella has a small bowl . . .full, it holds 2C. Her vet advised about 1C per day, divided into two feedings. So, she gets 1/2C twice a day . . .eyeballed. But I cook a lot and am pretty proficient at eyeballing measurements. 

But like Gryff, she's extraordinarily picky . . .sometimes she eats both meals, sometimes she doesn't. Silly dog . . . . (but then, I don't always eat the exact amount each day either)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One cup a day might be more than she needs and she is self-regulating. Many of us find that 1/4-1/3c 2x daily is plenty to keep our Havs in good weight.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Karen . . .i have considered that. However, according to her Vet, she'll cut back to about .5 to .75 cups when she's fully mature, but should need around a cup as she grows and is more active. She definitely doesn't feel over weight . . .if anything, to me anyway, she feels too thin. At her last check up a couple of weeks ago, she's 9.2 pounds which the vet was happy with.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I feed 1/4 cup Wellness Core reduced fat with 1/4 of a Little Cesar added. They get this 2x a day. All the dogs have done very well at maintaining a healthy weight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Karen . . .i have considered that. However, according to her Vet, she'll cut back to about .5 to .75 cups when she's fully mature, but should need around a cup as she grows and is more active. She definitely doesn't feel over weight . . .if anything, to me anyway, she feels too thin. At her last check up a couple of weeks ago, she's 9.2 pounds which the vet was happy with.


Which is all fine and good as long as she'll actually EAT that much. But if she won't, giving her extra isn't getting the extra calories inside of her! I think a lot of them go through a "lanky" stage as adolescents. I'm not suggesting you limit her food.... I'm suggesting that the reason she isn't eating what you sere MAY be because you are giving her more than she needs.

I don't think most vets would suggest feeding an adolescent puppy only one a day as a first choice either. Even with large breeds that eventually transition to once a day feeding, I think most PUPPIES eat twice a day.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> I don't think most vets would suggest feeding an adolescent puppy only one a day as a first choice either. Even with large breeds that eventually transition to once a day feeding, I think most PUPPIES eat twice a day.


As a mother of four people puppies (now grown) I agree. I always insisted they begn their day with breakfast. Working all day long on an empty tummy then eating dinner and going to bed has never really made sense to me. It's like taking a road trip and waiting to gas up when you return home. Gotta have fuel to burn or the body burns its self . . .and over the course of the day, a puppy needs lots of energy.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I feed twice a day here-not too long ago Rom just quit eating in the morning. So I would double up at night for him-he hates his vitamins & supplements & those are the things I put in the AM meal-now I just give him those in yogurt. Since my "kids" are all grown & older they get 2-2 1/2 ozs at each meal. 

Pat (humom to )
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms T (for now)


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Why is Gryff eating dry food and wet food? Just curious because we just switched Luna and Sola to a dry kibble (Earthborn Coastal Catch) from a somewhat wet food (Natural Balance Beef roll) and the amount they want to eat is a lot less based on weight (rather than volume). Of course the Earthborn has 3X the protein than the Natural Balance Roll. Perhaps you could look at the percent of protein and fat in the two foods you are feeding Gryff. Also, I assume there is a considerable difference between amounts puppies and young dogs eat and adult dogs.


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to feed Precious raw and kibbles. But then decided to stop the raw, then I added in some home prepared food to the kibbles. I used some chicken and carrots or sweet potato, then smashed the veggie and cut the meat and broth to the kibbles, Precious loves the food. She never fails to finish up her morning and night feeding. I give about 1/4 kibble and 1/4 cup homemade food for each feeding. If Precious not too hungry, she left the kibbles, but that was rarely, she usually licks her bowl clean. I am still playing with the homemade recipe, trying to add in some more different veggie and will try it with beef later. 

I guess each dog has different appetite and preference. We just need to tailor to their needs.


----------

